# Using a dehydrator



## Surfer Joe (Oct 21, 2013)

Has anyone used a food dehydrator to cure their pot after harvesting?
Something like this maybe?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Food_dehydrator


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 21, 2013)

for a quick dry its ok I guess nothing to right home about. The whole thing about  slow drying the bud is it gives the plant time to process the sugars and chlorophyll's out into THC and teripins


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 21, 2013)

slower is better in this case, its not a race, its a slow waltz lol... but no really id avoid quick dry methods like that, in my opinion it doesnt taste the same, it just keeps the grassy wet hay smell and lawn clipping taste, its ok at times when taste testing and such but i prefer my hard work to not taste like my salad, but rather the sweety fruity and skunky smells and tastes i like, to each his own i guess but most prefer the taste and smell of the plants oils over the taste and smell of chlorophyll. i personaly use the cure by numbers method posted in a sticky here. works great and never had any problems.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.
I saw one advertised in Amazon and wondered whether it would work the same way as traditional curing.
I'm in no rush, so I'll stick with the regular way to dry and cure the pot.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 22, 2013)

yeah this is just one of those things that no matter how hard you try its better to keep it simple and in this case slow slow slow. just have to deal with a handful of days hanging n drying then a few weeks in jars, i hate it too lol, got a QP curing and ran out of smoke last night... a whole jar full and not a fuzz to smoke... like water and the oceans lol water water everywhere and not a drop to drink. thats kinda how i feel now hahahaha


----------



## mas flores (Oct 24, 2013)

Dehydrators have their place. They are most effective used at lower temperatures between 90 F and 100 F since the aromatic oils are sensitive to high heat. 

The dehydrators can help avoid mold in a wet harvest or finish off a long hang time in the closet that's still a bit too damp to jar up. You can control the temperature fairly well and maintain a warm dry breeze over the product. But the food dehydrators are no substitute for a long term hang dry then cure.

Another problem is the lack of space between the drying trays for decent size buds. They get pressed between the tray grills. It makes one cringe to think of all those trychs getting mashed in the rush to try to speed up the process. 

It reminds me of the time an old friend picked up some of my best and squeezed the baggie between his fists to "skrunch it up" !!! It rendered me speechless. "That's the way we do it on the mountaintop" was his explanation. He didn't appreciate the "fluffy stuff"


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 24, 2013)

don't rob Peter to pay Paul....you get more  from it if it's dryed and cured properly.

eace: n' cured dank,


7greeneyes


----------

